# Anyone Here Volunteer for RAGOM?



## ~Lisa~ (Dec 27, 2010)

Love RAGOM! I don't volunteer for them, but we adopted Hudson through RAGOM.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dallas Gold*

I did a search on here for Ragom and came up with this-maybe this lady is on the forum?

Kathryn Henriksen
RAGOM Intake Co-Coordinator
RAGOM Transport
952.484.8283
[email protected]


----------

